# Prayers for 2400 on Monday



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I'd like to ask for prayers from the forum for 2400 for tomorrow. Don't ask why, just ask for success in his endeavors tomorrow, and that God be with he and his wife.

Every success, friend.

:smt1099 

WM


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Prayers sent ........... :smt1099


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

There already on the way and there will be more. May God be with those great folks.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Consider it done...


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Done!


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

Thoughts and prayers on the way...

W


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

done:smt023


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

More "incoming" (a constant stream)!


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I don't know what to say, except thanks.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Sent 

... even though I don't get it. :smt017

... but don't want to know.

... as long as everything turns out the way it should.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm late but I'll give ya a prayer anyway.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Anything for 2400. Consider it done... repeatedly.


----------



## PenguinRunway (Apr 3, 2007)

tnoisaw said:


> I'm late but I'll give ya a prayer anyway.


Diddo


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I've never been so amazed as I was yesterday when I saw this thread. I want to thank all of you, it really meant a lot to me and my wife.

I went in yesterday, spent 3 hours geting prepped and ready to go. I got pushed back from 0945 to 1130 then to 1400 and then canceled at 1530. They had the cadaver parts, 8 units of blood from the blood bank, 3 surgeons and 2 PA's, TV and still cameras but the guy with the mechanical parts never showed up. So we're going to try it again next Monday, same time, same place.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*Added to my prayer list..*

I don't know your real name or circumstances, but God already knows all of that.

You are in my prayers, my Friend.

Please keep us posted.

Bob Wright


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

More prayers and good wishes coming your way. :smt1099 

Here is a fresh cigar to chew on, enjoy. :smt033


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

2400 said:


> I've never been so amazed as I was yesterday when I saw this thread. I want to thank all of you, it really meant a lot to me and my wife.
> 
> I went in yesterday, spent 3 hours geting prepped and ready to go. I got pushed back from 0945 to 1130 then to 1400 and then canceled at 1530. They had the cadaver parts, 8 units of blood from the blood bank, 3 surgeons and 2 PA's, TV and still cameras but the guy with the mechanical parts never showed up. So we're going to try it again next Monday, same time, same place.


I understand the frustration of having to delay surgery. You get yourself mentaly preped for the day and then the day passes with no surgery. Frustrating!!! This will just give us more time to pray for a good outcome. Lord knows you have had enough surgeries. Take care.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I'm with ya' dude! Thanks for the gars, casing, and T shirt. My turn now. Will they let you smoke cigars in the hospital? Probably not! :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

My prayers are with you 2400. Hope everything turns out OK.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Hope all goes well for you.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I changed my prayer 2400. Instead of praying for a good outcome I've been praying for a miracle healing. I believe God does that because I'm living proof of it. You been through a lot allready that would have killed the average Joe. I think God wants you around for a while. It's a matter of figuring out why. I still haven't figured that part out.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Here's a fresh round of favorable thoughts for you, 2400, early on this Monday morning.

Good luck!


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Surgery should be happening now, assuming the guy with the parts got back from Wal-Mart in time.

Prayers for you, friend.

WM


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

2400 is a kind and good man. My thoughts go out to him from the other side of the world.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

I'll add my prayers for his wellbeing.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Count me in again. Cigars ready and waiting. :smt033 :smt033 :smt033 

:smt1099


----------



## sheepdog (Aug 23, 2006)

*2400 is a giver*

A life of service and sharing, encouragement and standing alongside many-just checked in and saw this-will surely pray for him and his wife...not many like him anymore...keep us updated on progress....


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

*Update*

The story is 2400's to tell, but I will let you know that he survived surgery and the doctor is pleased with the outcome.

:smt1099

WM


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks for the update WM. It looks like all our good vibes are working. Any idea how long he will be away from the computer?
:smt1099


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

No, I don't.

It depends on how long they keep him lashed down to his bed. If he had his way, he'd be home by now.

Maybe tomorrow?

I'm not sure.

WM


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*Prayers*

For whatever its worth, 2400, your name was brought before the Throne by the Victory Sunday School class at East Side Baptist Church, Memphis, last Sunday, Apr. 15th.

Bob Wright


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks. Keep 'em coming. 2400 is still in the hospital.

He's hopeful they will let him go home tomorrow.

On the other hand, they aren't telling him much in the way of their plans for him.

WM


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Hey 2400. We're all still thinking of ya and hoping that this is your last surgery. I hope the cut into the right leg and didn't cut the short one in the middle. God Bless!!!


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Well, he's still in the hospital as of this evening.

Now, they've started giving him massages! :smt033 

How'd he talk them into that? :smt017 

He may never want to leave.

WM


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Massages can cause a relapse you know. You can even become addicted to them. 

:smt1099


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Hi Everyone,
This is 2400's wife. I was asked to take a look at the forum tonight. WOW! You are all so nice. Thank you for your prayers. 2400(Kevin) will be having a stress test done tomorrow morning. I still don't know how long he'll be in the hospital. The doctor told him he might go home tomorrow but probably in another day or two. The Dr. said his knee surgery went well.
Thanks again for the prayers, I've printed your thoughts to take to 2400 tomorrow.
Mylinda


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Thanks for the update, our prayers and thoughts continue.:smt1099


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Any word today? Is he out playing Golf or doing some Hi- Power practice?
:smt1099


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

When I spoke to him yesterday afternoon, he said he was expecting to be released.

Since he's not here, yet, I'm guessing he decided to hang around for another massage.

I'll check on him in a bit.

... I hope I don't interrupt anything  .

then again, maybe I do!:smt033 

WM


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

TOF said:


> Any word today? Is he out playing Golf or doing some Hi- Power practice?
> :smt1099


How close are you to him? Geographically, that is?

WM


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

*Free at last!*

The hospital says he's been released.

I suspect he's home sleeping 

Shhhhh

WM


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

WM, it is around 80 miles as the crow flies, possibly 100 road miles from my home to Williams. I don't know exactly where he lives but understand it is in the Williams area. :smt1099


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

TOF said:


> WM, it is around 80 miles as the crow flies, possibly 100 road miles from my home to Williams. I don't know exactly where he lives but understand it is in the Williams area. :smt1099


It would be worth the drive to meet up and go shooting with him someday.

Very nice guy.

WM


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

We were discussing a meet then this recent situation developed. We will probably shoot together on his or my end of the mountain one of these day's.

If you happen to be passing thru in your "Wandering way" perhaps you will join us.

Enjoy:smt1099


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

TOF said:


> We were discussing a meet then this recent situation developed. We will probably shoot together on his or my end of the mountain one of these day's.
> 
> If you happen to be passing thru in your "Wandering way" perhaps you will join us.
> 
> Enjoy:smt1099


Now THAT sounds like fun.

Shame ya'll are so far away from Texas.

WM


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm back from a few days at the spa. :smt033 

Thanks for all the thoughts, prayers and good wishes, the Doc said I needed all the help I could get.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Welcome back and have a Cigar or 2 :smt033 :smt033 
It's snowing over here, what's happening on your end of the mountain.
I'm ready for a warm windless day so I can go fishing.:smt1099


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

TOF said:


> Welcome back and have a Cigar or 2 :smt033 :smt033
> It's snowing over here, what's happening on your end of the mountain.
> I'm ready for a warm windless day so I can go fishing.:smt1099


Thanks! :smt033

It's 46* and the sun is shining.

You a worm drowner?


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Welcome back Kevin.


----------

